# Happy Birthday Black Cat



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Today Is Your Bithday-----Happy Birthday To You !


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Happy Birthday Black Cat! Hope Vlad come comes up with some goodies for you.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

happy birthday to you...
you look like a haunter,
and you smell like one too
phew!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Happy Horror Day may all your buckys be aged and your latex stay fresh


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey there! Happy birthday BC. Vlad better be good to you today.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Happy Birthday Black Cat.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Have a wonderful birthday Karen!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hope your Birthday is a relaxing one!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

*Happy Happy Birthday Karen!!! *I hope you have a great day. Make sure you stay cool in this heat and definately RELAX!!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy birthday to Black Cat!!!!! I hope you enjoy your day!!!!!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday Karen!!!! Kick Vlad if he's mean to you


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday Kitty Karen!
Happy Birthday to you


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Happy Birthday. 

Have a good one. Tell Vlad to leave the house.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects (Jul 16, 2006)

Hey girlfriend, happy Bday!!!! Again!!! LOL


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects (Jul 16, 2006)

turtle2778 said:


> *Happy Happy Birthday Karen!!! *I hope you have a great day. Make sure you stay cool in this heat and definately RELAX!!


Not possible for her - talked to her earlier - she is ripping apart a prop, cutting it down, and redoing it. EVEN ON HER BDAY - YOU GO GIRL


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Happppyyy Biiirrrtthhhddaaayyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Happy B-Day BC!!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks for all the Birthday wishes. 
Keeping kinda busy with the undertaker prop project I have going on at the moment. 
Hope to do some relaxing later on when Ken gets home.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Happy B Day BC ...
enjoy it.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy birthday Black Cat! Allow me to be one of the last to say it, lol. And believe me people, I was, lol. My watch says the second, and that's the date I've been writing all day!
Happy birthday to the prettiest ghoul I know.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Sorry you wont be the last Vlad!  LOL

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BLACK CAT!!!!!!!!!! 

Hope Vlad took you out somewhere nice for dinner.... *and* that he got you some awesome things for yer birtheeday!!!!! :devil:


----------



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

*happy birthday*

Happy birthday to you Black Cat!
Hope you had a great one


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects (Jul 16, 2006)

Black Cat said:


> Thanks for all the Birthday wishes.
> Keeping kinda busy with the undertaker prop project I have going on at the moment.
> Hope to do some relaxing later on when Ken gets home.


I bet you do!!!!!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Happy Birthday! Sorry it's late, but you know that I was thinking of you, even if I did forget to call right away.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

How did I miss this? Happy belated!


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Oh crap!! missed another birthday..sorry...Happy belated birthday BC hope you had a great day


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

hope you don't mind really late wishes.

Happy Birthday .

Hopefully it was a good one.


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Happy Happy Birthday BLACK CAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ok Ok Im late with this wish but heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy its your birthday all year til you have another LOL....Ok that worked heheheheh. Hope you had a good one.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Ahhhh.......got you on this on WormyT! I'm even later!!!! 
*HOPE YOU HAD A HAPPY BIRTHDAY BLACK CAT!*


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

I'm back so happy late B-Day!


----------

